# illustrator=farbmanagement aus, Freehand=Tiffs mit richtiger CMYK-Farbe ausdrucken



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Mai 2004)

Hi,
1. wie kann ich bei Illustrator das farbmangement ausschalten?
2. kennt jemand das Problem das in Freehand CMYK-Tiffs Farbverfälscht ausgedruckt werden, und wenn ja wie kann man dieses problem beseitigen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## thoru (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo DirtyWorld,

ich habe einen Punkt unter Bearbeiten gefunden der das heisst 
"Farbeinstellungen". In dem sich öffnenden Fenster gibt es im oberen 
DropDownMenü den Eintrag "Color Management Off" .


cu
thoru


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ja aber ist das Farbmanagement dann auch wirklich aus, weil dargestellt werden ja immer noch Profile? Auch in den Drucker Einstellungen sind unter Farbmanagement noch Profile anwählbar.

Vile Grüße


----------

